# Weather Sealing on Canon Eos R5



## SenseiofPhot0s (May 31, 2022)

Hello, earlier today my camera was slightly dirty so what I did was clean it with some water and pour it over my camera with my weather-sealed lens as well.

Right after I had a thought and wondered if it really was ok to clean it with water slightly.

Everything seems fine and honestly, there seems to be no water damage and I wasn't hosing it down so I came to the conclusion that it was alright, but I just have some slight concerns.

Overall, I don’t see any damage and everything seems to be working fine and the SD cards/rubber gaskets seem fine as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2022)

‘Drip and dust resistant’ doesn’t mean waterproof. Use a moist rag to clean your gear, not running water. I use my 1D X and R3 in the rain when I need to, but I wouldn’t deliberately pour water on them and they have better sealing than an R5. 

Hopefully you got lucky and no water got in. If some did, unfortunately the problems can take days or weeks to show up – a small amount of water may not short out any components, but can lead to the slow development of corrosion that causes delayed failure. Good luck!


----------



## AlanF (May 31, 2022)

SenseiofPhot0s said:


> Hello, earlier today my camera was slightly dirty so what I did was clean it with some water and pour it over my camera with my weather-sealed lens as well.
> 
> Right after I had a thought and wondered if it really was ok to clean it with water slightly.
> 
> ...


Put it in a plastic bag with desiccant as soon as you can.


----------



## Del Paso (May 31, 2022)

And if you do not have desiccant, replace it with plenty of rice.


----------



## Sporgon (May 31, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Put it in a plastic bag with desiccant as soon as you can.


The OP's post made me go cold. Wait for a 'my R5 viewfinder mists up and camera doesn't work' posts shortly.


----------



## SHAMwow (May 31, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> The OP's post made me go cold. Wait for a 'my R5 viewfinder mists up and camera doesn't work' posts shortly.


Yeah, what a piece of crap camera. Canon is the worst company ever, just warning you about this camera's massive problems that everyone has. Make sure you don't buy an R5, can't even take a bath with it.


----------



## SenseiofPhot0s (May 31, 2022)

SHAMwow said:


> Yeah, what a piece of crap camera. Canon is the worst company ever, just warning you about this camera's massive problems that everyone has. Make sure you don't buy an R5, can't even take a bath with it.


I've had this camera since release and its been just fine


----------



## SenseiofPhot0s (May 31, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> The OP's post made me go cold. Wait for a 'my R5 viewfinder mists up and camera doesn't work' posts shortly.


Nice? But thank you for the advice I haven't seen any issues yet


----------



## Sporgon (May 31, 2022)

SenseiofPhot0s said:


> Nice? But thank you for the advice I haven't seen any issues yet


As Neuro said, it can take time. Best thing to do is follow AlanF’s advice. Pack it with Silica gel, you can get them from Amazon, the more the better. These cameras are not waterproof.


----------



## EricN (Jun 7, 2022)

SenseiofPhot0s said:


> I've had this camera since release and its been just fine


I believe SHAMwow was being sarcastic


----------



## GPA (Jan 5, 2023)

The level of water and dust resistance is defined by Ingress Protection (IP) ratings. You can find good info ---> https://www.dsmt.com/resources/ip-rating-chart/. I searched for but could not find an IP rating for the R5 with RF lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2023)

GPA said:


> I searched for but could not find an IP rating for the R5 with RF lens.


You won’t, they aren’t rated.


----------



## GPA (Jan 6, 2023)

neuroanatomist said:


> You won’t, they aren’t rated.


I kinda figured they wouldn't post it.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 6, 2023)

Is every one sure that R5 isn't waterproof?
I know a guy that took his diving once. 
But he only took it once.


----------



## GPA (Jan 6, 2023)

neuroanatomist said:


> You won’t, they aren’t rated.




Basically, just shy of keep it hermetically sealed. 


================================= Canon's response ====================================
Dear GPA,

Thank you for contacting Canon. My name is Gwen and I am happy to discuss the weather sealing on the EOS R5.

There is not an IP rating for the weather sealing on the EOS R5. We recommend limiting exposure to water as much as possible, and if the camera is exposed to water to dry it off as soon as possible. We have information on the weather sealing and steps to take if the camera is exposed to water on page 23 of the manual. If you need a copy of the manual it is available HERE. Once you are on the web page click on the Manuals button and the one to reference is named EOS R5 Advanced User Guide.

If the camera is still working correctly after drying it off it most likely is okay. If it is malfunctioning after exposure to water we would recommend sending the camera in for repair. The Canon U.S.A., Inc. online repair portal allows you to set up service in a few simple steps. The repair portal gives you the ability to set up service for multiple pieces of equipment at once, and to receive a repair estimate in the majority of cases, depending on your model and issue. The portal also allows you to upload images or videos that will assist us in repairing your product. You can also select how you wish to be notified of the progress of your repair. The portal's service history section allows you to view all services that have been performed on any of your camera or video products since January 7, 2020. 

Please follow the link below to access our online repair portal to arrange for service:
.
.
.

===================================================================================


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2023)

GPA said:


> Basically, just shy of keep it hermetically sealed.
> 
> 
> ================================= Canon's response ====================================
> ...


Write to them asking about the weather sealing on the R3 and compare the response. Do you think in advance they will offer different advice?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2023)

GPA said:


> Basically, just shy of keep it hermetically sealed.


As I said, they’re not IP rated. When they say ‘dust and weather resistance’, they mean they use a variety of engineering methods to reduce the chance of dust/moisture ingress. Those include (in increasing order of protection) tight joins, foam seals, and rubber seals / O-rings. The better the camera/lens sealing the more foam and rubber are used, so a 1-series camera has many rubber seals and O-rings while an R10 has few. An R5 is in the middle.

None of that means the cameras are water- or splash-proof. Using your camera in the rain is always a gamble. Personally, I’ve used my 7D and R3 in light rain and my 1D X in moderately heavy rain (always with L lenses) and had no issues. But if my camera or lens did fail after use in the rain, I know it would be my responsibility to pay for repairs.

AFAIK, the only ILC with a strong IP rating was the Nikon 1 AW1 and it’s associated lenses, they were waterproof to 15 m. That was part of Nikon’s first MILC venture, that ultimately failed.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 6, 2023)

The only two camera companies I know naming the IP rating are Olympus and Leica (for some products, like OM1 and SL 2).
Canon's answer is, as expected, vague and diplomatic.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2023)

Del Paso said:


> The only two camera companies I know naming the IP rating are Olympus and Leica (for some products, like OM1 and SL 2).
> Canon's answer is, as expected, vague and diplomatic.


My Olympus TG5 is rated waterproof down to 15m.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2023)

Del Paso said:


> The only two camera companies I know naming the IP rating are Olympus and Leica (for some products, like OM1 and SL 2).
> Canon's answer is, as expected, vague and diplomatic.


I didn't know the OM-1 was IP rated, though it's IP53 (good dust resistance, 3 minutes of rain). The big difference with the Nikon system is that it could be submerged (IP68 rating). 




AlanF said:


> My Olympus TG5 is rated waterproof down to 15m.


The Panasonic TS-30 cameras I got for two of my kids are waterproof to 8 m. But neither they nor your TG5 are ILCs.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 6, 2023)

neuroanatomist said:


> None of that means the cameras are water- or splash-proof. Using your camera in the rain is always a gamble. Personally, I’ve used my 7D and R3 in light rain and my 1D X in moderately heavy rain (always with L lenses) and had no issues. But if my camera or lens did fail after use in the rain, I know it would be my responsibility to pay for repairs.


That would be your opinion, mine is if used properly it should be a warranty claim if under warranty.

Per Canon:
This is on the product description at Canon USA* "t*_*he EOS R3 camera proves to be a reliable partner in virtually any climate."*_
If used properly in the rain, with the appropriate lens, I would expect it to be a warranty claim for the R3 as their weather sealing failed.
To a certain extent Canon tells you the precautions to take in the rain. Page 25 of the advanced users guide.
The warranty gives verbiage for their argument if you have water damage. But the statement is not definitive.

Using any of my bodies has never been a problem in the rain, common sense applied.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2023)

takesome1 said:


> That would be your opinion, mine is if used properly it should be a warranty claim if under warranty.
> 
> Per Canon:
> This is on the product description at Canon USA* "t*_*he EOS R3 camera proves to be a reliable partner in virtually any climate."*_
> ...


Should your camera suffer water damage, I wish you luck prosecuting your warranty claim with Canon.


----------



## GPA (Jan 6, 2023)

neuroanatomist said:


> As I said, they’re not IP rated. When they say ‘dust and weather resistance’, they mean they use a variety of engineering methods to reduce the chance of dust/moisture ingress. Those include (in increasing order of protection) tight joins, foam seals, and rubber seals / O-rings. The better the camera/lens sealing the more foam and rubber are used, so a 1-series camera has many rubber seals and O-rings while an R10 has few. An R5 is in the middle.
> 
> None of that means the cameras are water- or splash-proof. Using your camera in the rain is always a gamble. Personally, I’ve used my 7D and R3 in light rain and my 1D X in moderately heavy rain (always with L lenses) and had no issues. But if my camera or lens did fail after use in the rain, I know it would be my responsibility to pay for repairs.
> 
> AFAIK, the only ILC with a strong IP rating was the Nikon 1 AW1 and it’s associated lenses, they were waterproof to 15 m. That was part of Nikon’s first MILC venture, that ultimately failed.


No argument, just annoyed they don't. I would think providing IP would help people decide R5 vs R3 or wait till R1. I'll keep my R5 unless I drop it in Puget Sound.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 6, 2023)

neuroanatomist said:


> Should your camera suffer water damage, I wish you luck prosecuting your warranty claim with Canon.


Warranties are written for legal claims, where customer service is geared toward customer relation. It costs nothing to request.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2023)

takesome1 said:


> Warranties are written for legal claims, where customer service is geared toward customer relation. It costs nothing to request.


Sure, sure. And it costs Canon nothing to decline your request, except your good will which they really don't need. 

The operating instructions state:


> This camera is designed to be dust- and drip- resistant, in order to help prevent sand, dust, dirt, or water that falls on it unexpectedly from getting inside, but it is impossible to prevent dirt, dust, water, or salt from getting inside at all. As far as possible, *do not allow dirt, dust, water, or salt to get on the camera*.



The warranty states:


> This limited warranty covers all defects encountered in normal use of the Product, and *does not apply in the following cases*:
> (a) Loss of or damage to the Product due to abuse, mishandling, improper packaging by you, alteration, accident, electrical current fluctuations, failure to follow operating, maintenance or environmental instructions prescribed in Canon U.S.A.'s or Canon Canada's user's manual or services performed by someone other than Canon U.S.A. or Canon Canada, or a Canon authorized service provider for the Product. Without limiting the foregoing, *water damage*, sand/corrosion damage, battery leakage, dropping the Product, scratches, abrasions or damage to the body, lenses or LCD display or damage to the any of the accessories mentioned in the first paragraph above *will be presumed to have resulted from misuse, abuse or failure to operate the Product as set forth in the operating instructions*



Therefore, if you allow water to get on the camera you are failing to operate the Product as set forth in the operating instructions, and the warranty does not apply. That's all Canon has to say when they refuse to repair your water-damaged camera for free.

The bottom line is that Canon will likely not even service a camera that has suffered water ingress, and if they do it will not be for free even during the warranty period. The best approach would be to have your gear insured, and if the value of the damaged gear is sufficiently high, consider filing an insurance claim for replacement.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 6, 2023)

Sporgon said:


> As Neuro said, it can take time. Best thing to do is follow AlanF’s advice. Pack it with Silica gel, you can get them from Amazon, the more the better. These cameras are not waterproof.





takesome1 said:


> Is every one sure that R5 isn't waterproof?
> I know a guy that took his diving once.
> But he only took it once.


I went diving for my R5.... Couldn't get it. It was in the middle of the night--- I'd knocked it (on tripod) into a reservoir downstream from Hells Canyon, whilst shooting Milky Way time-lapses. Gave up, slept a few brief fitful hours. After it being ~10' under for six hours, I managed to retrieve it, with a makeshift bottom fishing rig, with some string and Home Depot rope I had in my truck...and a rock for a weight. Only reason I got it was that I have flourescent tape on my tripod in six places. Water was murky and I wasn't able to dive down, find and grab the one leg that was off the bottom... I'm now being extra careful with its replacement.


----------



## GPA (Jan 6, 2023)

rbtree said:


> I went diving for my R5.... Couldn't get it. It was in the middle of the night--- I'd knocked it (on tripod) into a reservoir downstream from Hells Canyon, whilst shooting Milky Way time-lapses. Gave up, slept a few brief fitful hours. After it being ~10' under for six hours, I managed to retrieve it, with a makeshift bottom fishing rig, with some string and Home Depot rope I had in my truck...and a rock for a weight. Only reason I got it was that I have flourescent tape on my tripod in six places. Water was murky and I wasn't able to dive down, find and grab the one leg that was off the bottom... I'm now being extra careful with its replacement.


 Justification for a new camera and lens?


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 6, 2023)

As long as a camera is not IP rated, and you can't PROVE you exposed it to the exact conditions defined by IP, you'll stand no chance of getting a free repair.
And even should you succeed in delivering a proof, almost impossible outside a testing laboratory, a free repair will still depend on the manufacturer's good will. I once experienced such an issue after diving with a Nikonos...


----------



## rbtree (Jan 6, 2023)

GPA said:


> No argument, just annoyed they don't. I would think providing IP would help people decide R5 vs R3 or wait till R1. I'll keep my R5 unless I drop it in Puget Sound.


See my post just above. Read it and then this and you'll see that I'm a basket case. About 9-1-20 I was at Rialto Beach, with two tripods set up, shooting the Milky Way. I thought the tide was going out. I was wrong. A new acquaintance spotted the rogue wave knock over my 5D IV and grabbed it. It was under for 1-5 seconds, I think. I didn't wash it off (only had a few ounces of fresh drinking water with me) or take the battery out. Sent it to Canon. It came back as unrepairable but with a nice letter offering me 10% off on anything. It proceeded to turn on (it wouldn't for me, after the disaster)

Well, until a few short months ago, it worked perfectly. Now it seems to have bricked two batteries- one being the new H one that came with my first R5. It stays on and has to be switched off. Now I only use it with older batteries that show one bar for their charge hold ability. Tested it and compared it with my 7D II shooting intervals of a wall in my house. It worked fine. So, I'll keep on using it...and hope the corrosion doesn't keep spreading. This was the last shot before the dunk


----------



## GPA (Jan 6, 2023)

rbtree said:


> See my post just above. Read it and then this and you'll see that I'm a basket case. About 9-1-20 I was at Rialto Beach, with two tripods set up, shooting the Milky Way. I thought the tide was going out. I was wrong. A new acquaintance spotted the rogue wave knock over my 5D IV and grabbed it. It was under for 1-5 seconds, I think. I didn't wash it off (only had a few ounces of fresh drinking water with me) or take the battery out. Sent it to Canon. It came back as unrepairable but with a nice letter offering me 10% off on anything. It proceeded to turn on (it wouldn't for me, after the disaster)
> 
> Well, until a few short months ago, it worked perfectly. Now it seems to have bricked two batteries- one being the new H one that came with my first R5. It stays on and has to be switched off. Now I only use it with older batteries that show one bar for their charge hold ability. Tested it and compared it with my 7D II shooting intervals of a wall in my house. It worked fine. So, I'll keep on using it...and hope the corrosion doesn't keep spreading. This was the last shot before the dunk
> View attachment 207096


 intending to head over to La Push this spring/summer and hopefully capture the MW.


----------



## rbtree (Jan 6, 2023)

GPA said:


> Justification for a new camera and lens?


Note my last sentence... "extra careful with its replacement" I got a used Rokinon 24 f/1.4 to replace the dunked one... which still works, but is ugly inside! I'd just gotten PPA insurance, but they made me also go through my homeowner's, which didn't make me happy. I got the new R5 via cpwatch.com for no tax and $150 off, so, all told, only paid $100, allowing for the combined deductible. 

Speaking of Gordon and cpwatch.. I had ordered the first R5 on day one, via his discount, from B&H..It didn't come. I ended up getting two from Camera Canada, no tax again and discounts. Sold one and the one that finally came from B&H--made almost $600!! Gordon never misses a deal.... he feeds my OCGD....sigh!! 

Attached is the 1st and 2nd image that the dunked camera saved after it went swimming... and the last one prior. Six second exposures. 1st "wet" one shows some star squiggles as it was falling (prolly 1/2 second... with the sharp stars noted for the first few seconds. the haze would be as it was sinking. Next shot is recording my red head lamp beam. Then, the camera said enough already. Thankfully, the 2 tb Delkin CF-E card survived, as it had gobs on it!


----------



## rbtree (Jan 6, 2023)

GPA said:


> intending to head over to La Push this spring/summer and hopefully capture the MW.


Summer is better due to the MW timing and position. but if a good spot can be found that faces south east a bit, then late spring can work. I've now shot it at Second Beach, Ruby twice, Rialto, Flattery and Shi Shi . This was 9-2-21 at Second Beach. It's processed from a total of 15 in camera raw files, in HDR vivid.. and stitched . (5 shot landscape mode panorama, Rokinon 24 f/1.4) The camera did an acceptable job of aligning each of the HDR's..especially considering that the average exposure was 10 seconds. 

You should join me, as I plan to spend at least two days at Shi Shi... I was only there for a few hours.. and needed to hike a good distance south to Point of the Arches. plan is to capture tidal pool images at low tide, sunsets and the MW


----------

